# Bebe has a small lump in the crack of her paw



## bebemaltese (Jun 4, 2013)

I found a small lump in the crack of Bebe's paw. I noticed she was somewhat limping the other day, at times biting at it. She is still active and runs around the house. I'm just hoping that it is nothing major. Can someone please tell me what's wrong with her foot? Thanks.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Maybe there's something in there and it's festering. They can get a piece of mulch or little thorn stuck in there. I'd take Bebe to the vet to have it checked out. It looks red and inflamed to me. Hope it s nothing serious!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

When I read the title it made me think of Izzy's chin. She had 3 small lumps, but they turned out to be ant bites. This looks different. I would also have it checked out if it has been more than a week.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'd get her to the vet ASAP. She either stepped on something or was bitten by something but it looks like it should be taken a look at by a vet.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

It looks really sore.


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Best to go ahead. Maybe an insect bite. Or just stepped on something outside. Wouldn't want it to get infected.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Ouch! That makes me hurt just looking at it. It definitely looks like something a vet needs to see. Could be anything that got in there and is now inflamed or infected.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I was going to say what the others did or it might be some kind of little cyst. If she's biting at it, then it is bothering her. So I would take her to the vet to get it checked. Let us know what they say. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bebemaltese (Jun 4, 2013)

Thank you guys. It does appear to be some insect bite. My vet gave me some med for BeBe and said it should go away within a week. Bebe doesn't limp at all and she's a lot more active now


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

So happy to hear this  thanks for the update!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks for the update. I'm glad she's doing better and hope it goes away quickly. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

